# Are you getting ready...?



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Well are you, or are you just sitting the sidelines seeing no need for urgentcy?

Ready for what you ask? Good question, I'll explain exactly what I am talking about here.

The last run on guns and the last ammo shortage occurred right after the Sandy Hook school shooting. The run on guns wasn't quite as bad in 2008 when Obama took office as it was right after the Sandy Hook shooting. After the Sandy Hook shooting some manufactures weren't even accepting new orders for about 6 months. The few out there for sale were commanding premium prices never before seen and desperate folks were paying them! The ammo shortage was pretty tough in 2008, but from my observations it was way worse and stayed worse a bit longer, before things returned to semi normal. Of course even after returning to normal prices didn't at least not on ammunition! It's been a year and a half and it's still dang near impossible to find 22 rim fire ammo! Having experienced the AWB of 1994, the election of Obama in 2008 and the Sandy Hook shooting in December 2012, it seems as if each time one of these runs on guns and ammunition happens, the supplies get scarcer and the drought seems to last a bit longer than the last time and the prices are usually a good bit higher each time when supplies do return to normal again.

I got caught with my pants a bit down low in 2008, I mean I had a lot stashed away but not nearly enough to give me a warm fuzzy. But I learned from my lack of attention to detail and lack of fore site. By the time the Sandy Hook shooting happened, I had already laid in huge amounts of supplies and gear. Was it enough? No, not really! But the gun range was very lonely as I usually had the range to myself, since hardly anyone had any ammo and those that did were leary about expending any of it! In fact my Text Toy was about to blow up from all the text I was getting from people in my department willing to sell their soul for enough ammo to do their annual re-qual at whatever price I was willing to charge!

Right now, there are lots of guns, ammo and accessories out there available at fairly reasonable prices. The mid terms are coming up in just a few short months. Depending on how that goes it could get a little interesting. After that the 2016 Presidential elections are coming up. At this point it's still up in the air as to how that might play out and who the contenders are gonna be and just how ugly it might be for our gun owning future. That is of course there aint anymore shootings that spur another push for gun control resulting in laws like Colorado and New York currently have now!

*So...that all being said, are you buying a bit each pay day to sock a way for slimmer days potentially ahead? Do you think you currently already have more than enough to see you through any extended periods of little or no re-supply? Or are you relaxed about things and not overly worried about the future?* (wished I knew how to set this up on a poll, that could be pretty interesting, dontcha think?)


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am right where I want to be. I could weather pretty much anything at the moment.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have always bought ammo in blocks when I find a sale or when I just have some extra money to spend on it. I have never done the "dollar cost averaging" thing with ammo. That is strange, because dollar cost averaging is how I buy everything else in my life. As an example, I just started buying ammo again about 2 months ago (except for one purchase last fall that I still regret). In the last 2 months I have dropped about $2K on ammo, most recently just shy of $600 at Cabela's last Saturday. But I am not ready to sing all clear until I can walk into a sporting goods store and buy a brick of decent .22LR.

Do I have enough? No. Do I have more than most non-prepper folks? Definitely.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Here is where I am sitting at now...

Guns

I pretty much have all the guns I can really and truly justify. Yeah there are a few more I would like to get but they are more of a novelty or a investment to hedge future prices more than any real or previeved need. So I dont see me picking up more than a gun or two anytime soon. 

However, I would like to get a couple of mil-spec AR-15 recievers to lay away. The prices have gotten pretty reasonable of late and when you consider how much they were retailing before shortly after Sandy Hook, having a couple of spares could prove to be quite the investment! Bolt Carrier Groups were also in very short supply as well for the AR-15 and near impossible to find for any price!

I would like to pick up another Mosin Nagant. I would really like to stumble across a Finnish made 91/30 in good to excellent shape for a price I can live with. But Ill admit that if I can catch another awesome sale on decent shooter grade Mosin Nagants like Cabela's ran in March 2013, I wouldnt be beyond buying about 5 more of them! I just dont see a real high likely hood of that idea coming to fruition. But then again I thought I would never buy a Mosin Nagant to begin with as I have always thought they were mediocre at best, crude, rode hard and put away wet. Ironically now I have one and actually while I still find it to be crude its also delightfully tacky at the same time! I mainly got it out of flusteration in finding a bolt action gun that could fire 7.62x39, having the Mosin...if worse comes to worse I can always pull the power on my 7.62x39 ammo and salvage the bullets and powder to reload the 7.62x54R Laupa brass I have if I lose my AK's in case there is one sort or another. You know how it is with that Murphy guy out there always throwing a wrench in your game plan  .

The one gun purchase I would seriously like to make is a Mossberg MVP in 300 Blackout! I am holding out that Mossberg will eventually add that chambering to the line up as its been rumored they will. If they dont...might get one in 5.56 anyways and send it to the gun smith for a new barrel. The ACC Handi-Rifle is awful temping as a back up plan though and one thats a lot cheaper. But I really like the idea of a AR mag fed bolt action though!!! I already have the MVP Varmint in 5.56 and its been the most amazing gun I have owned to date and the most accurate gun I own period right out of the box, surpassing the three custom built Remingtons I have in 308, 7mm Rem Mag and 300 Win MAG not to mention at a fraction of the cost!

Ammunition

I am sitting pretty fat dumb and happy here, but do we ever really have enough ammo? Really do we? First it aint getting any cheaper for commercially loaded ammo, neither are reloading components for that matter! Id still like to pick up a couple of cases of 5.56, 45 ACP and enough 22 rim fire to last me the rest of my life time. I could really use a couple of cases of 7.62x54R while its still somewhat reasonably priced as well. In the mean time I will buy a little something when the retirement check hits the bank account until I reach that point. After that I think I will go into cruise control mode.

Accessories

I have plenty of magazines for the most part. The AWB of 94 was an awakening for me. Areas where I could use a few more are the Taurus PT-99 and the FAL! Neither are my primary weapons these days, so no forest fire burning here. But while in Cabela's today, I couldnt help but notice just how well stocked they were on Magpul Gen III 30 rounders. While I got a tote full of them, at the current 9 bucks a piece they were being sold for, maybe its worth picking up 10 to 20 more at that low of a price! I mean how far wrong can I go with that kind of a deal? I doubt they will get much cheaper than that. Additionally what if there is another Sandy Hook type event and the price on them goes through the roof again? I could make a rather handsome profit on my investment without being overly greedy about it and selling 10 or 20 of them.

Reloading components, I got that covered about as good as I need to. When the ammo started flying off the shelf right after Sandy Hook, I casually moseyed on down to the gun shop avoiding the frantic masses and bought every large rifle, large pistol and small rifle primer they had in stock and all of the 3 powders I use they had in stock and didnt blink an eye. Shortly after the ammo was gone and shelves bare, the next chatter on the forums was "Where have all the reloading components gone"? For months after wards, "Doc" was cursing me something awful every time I came in the gun shop for doing that but understood that he would have done that too if he knew how bad it was going to get this time around, so no hard feelings there. I just smiled and kicked back...life was grand, for me at least! Its true, living well is the best revenge!!!


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I have enough ammo to shoot for a bit but I have been looking to get some more now that prices are decent again. I will be making an ammo purchase soon. As for guns, I don't have enough. I'm still looking to get something in .308 but had been holding back because of prices on ammo and the guns. I'm pretty sure I will be buying a rifle or two in .308 before the end of the year.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I completely know what you are saying about requals, my fiancé switched from 357 to 9mm and requalified. She told me she might need 1000 rounds. The last thing I needed was to stress her, so I made sure we were set. Up until this month, we have both pulled extra hours and not went to the range. I have slowly stopped actively looking for ammo, but if I got an email alert today about 22 lr I would scoop it up. I also need another magazine for a Tuarus 40. Just haven't purchased one or three yet. 
I will shoot some on vacation , you know group therapy


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And I really wanna build or just buy an Ar, just because dammit


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

3 rifles (.270, 5.56, .22)
2 handguns (.40 and 9)
1 shotgun (12ga)

I'm somewhat comfortable with what I have on hand with regards to ammo.
I don't have the "1000 rounds for each" minimum that some folks have, or the "10,000 minimum" that crazy folks have, but I'm mostly content.
I should probably get another ammo can and fill it though, couldn't hurt.
Prices are really starting to come down around here, so I might need to skip a Winco trip next payday and head to the ammo shelves.

I took a week off last year and camped out front of our local Academy Sports to get their new ammo delivery.
That set me up with 1,500 .22lr rounds and ~400 .40cal.
If you have one close by, they normally get a few .22lr bricks on every truck, but you've got to be first in line. The trucks arrive M, W, and F mornings.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

deebo said:


> and i really wanna build or just buy an ar, just because dammit


do eeet!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Being an FFL I have what "I" need. 

Can't believe that people aren't taking advantage of the current market. They will try to ban guns again and one of these times it will stick. All it will take is another school or movie theater shooting. Wait til after November and the libtards don't have to worry about elections. Even if they lose the senate there will be time before the new people get sworn in that they can pass whatever laws/bans they want.

Don't forget spare parts or even an extra gun in the same caliber. Doesn't help to have thousands of rounds and only one gun if it gets damaged, lost or stolen.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> *So...that all being said, are you buying a bit each pay day to sock a way for slimmer days potentially ahead? Do you think you currently already have more than enough to see you through any extended periods of little or no re-supply? Or are you relaxed about things and not overly worried about the future?*


This is what I started doing 10 years ago, buying some every payday, when I came to the conclusion that retirement on a fixed income would mean extremely limited funds for ammo purchases. My goal was to have enough ammo put away by age 66 to last me the rest of my life.
I currently stock ammo in 22 different calibers and gauges (and have at least one weapon for each). Some counts are measured in thousands, some in hundreds. I simply do not need 5,000 rounds of 45-70 or 32-20. M2 Ball and 7.62 NATO are a different story.
Nope, I'm already set, have been for several years.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Even if they lose the senate there will be time before the new people get sworn in that they can pass whatever laws/bans they want.


That only matters if we let them get away with it.
An unconstitutional law does not have to be followed, per Supreme Court decision.

I'll link you to Resister's post under another thread, last portion: post containing details on court ruling


----------



## cgilbert (Jun 13, 2014)

I try to buy a box for my .40 cal every time I get paid, but being a college student working a part time job I'm only limited to buying a box of 50. I still need to buy more for my 12 gauge, as for my hunting rifle, it's pretty difficult to find .260 shells. Looking into buying a .270 before next deer season so I can keep more than 1-2 boxes of ammo in the gun cabinet. So far from being "set" with a stockpile of ammo, but hopefully I can at least feed myself and my family with a dozen arrows and my bow incase I ever run out of ammo (pray that this doesn't happen)


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This is what I started doing 10 years ago, buying some every payday, when I came to the conclusion that retirement on a fixed income would mean extremely limited funds for ammo purchases. My goal was to have enough ammo put away by age 66 to last me the rest of my life.
> I currently stock ammo in 22 different calibers and gauges (and have at least one weapon for each). Some counts are measured in thousands, some in hundreds. I simply do not need 5,000 rounds of 45-70 or 32-20. M2 Ball and 7.62 NATO are a different story.
> Nope, I'm already set, have been for several years.


Me and you are apparently 2 Peas in a pod although I am not quite that old yet but I am catching up with you fast brother!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Being an FFL I have what "I" need.
> 
> Can't believe that people aren't taking advantage of the current market. They will try to ban guns again and one of these times it will stick. All it will take is another school or movie theater shooting. Wait til after November and the libtards don't have to worry about elections. Even if they lose the senate there will be time before the new people get sworn in that they can pass whatever laws/bans they want.
> 
> Don't forget spare parts or even an extra gun in the same caliber. Doesn't help to have thousands of rounds and only one gun if it gets damaged, lost or stolen.


Im not a FFL holder although I wished I was lucky enough to be in that potentially unique position. It could prove very advantageous for sure in this aspect of survival. But that's exactly what I am getting at in posting this thread! These shortages weren't just a freak blip on the screen I think they are going to be more freaquent in the future and some may prove more permenant possibly. Witht he supply on the market right now and the prices that are lot of things are at, the getting seems to be about as good as we can hope for it to be. How long it will stay like that is to be seen.

Yeah things are pretty politically volatile at the moment and will likely remain so for the fore seeable future. We know where Democrats stand. We don't know where the Republican Party stands and even less so Independents and right now we cant count on either being in power enough to preserve the second amendment. Then too we have seen the power of the "Low Information Voter" hard at work the last 6 years! All you gotta do is look at where Colorado, New York, Conneticuit and California are today. It can get worse!

I am seriously with you on that last sentence! I mean look at what New York did, they didn't even get the benefit of a "Grandfather Clause written into their current wave of new restrictive laws. That is something to seriously think about! If we have another AWB of 95 Enacted I am willing to bet Liberals will not provide a grandfather clause or be stupid enough to include a sun set clause either having learned from their past mistakes. Since the AWB of 94, I have always been of the notion you should at least have a single shot or bolt action capable of firing every caliber you own as they are likely to be the last weapons to be banned and confiscated and will allow you to use that ammo you have long after they have came for your AR's and AK's and M1A1's! The AWB of 94 is the reason I no longer put much faith in my "wonder nine" and instead carry a 1911 these days. The situation New Yorkers are now currently in just further supports that move on my part even more so!

These are all of the things I was trying to get at when I made the original post to this thread...glad to see that someone else sees it the way I see it!


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

The only calibers i own are 12ga and 40S&W, i'm comfortable with what i have in 12ga but i know for a fact i need more 40...It's depressing really...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

cgilbert said:


> I try to buy a box for my .40 cal every time I get paid, but being a college student working a part time job I'm only limited to buying a box of 50. I still need to buy more for my 12 gauge, as for my hunting rifle, it's pretty difficult to find .260 shells. Looking into buying a .270 before next deer season so I can keep more than 1-2 boxes of ammo in the gun cabinet. So far from being "set" with a stockpile of ammo, but hopefully I can at least feed myself and my family with a dozen arrows and my bow incase I ever run out of ammo (pray that this doesn't happen)


Right now I am unemployed and only living on my retirement check at the moment so I can definitely relate to your situation!

I definitely think your approaching the situation in the right way...a little here and a little there and before long it starts to add up! That's pretty much how I got to where I am right now currently and yes it did take a while and no I am not quite finished and where I ultimately want to be. But Rome wasn't built in a day and neither will I accomplish what I want to accomplish in a day either. Im gonna get there though!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

cgilbert said:


> I try to buy a box for my .40 cal every time I get paid, but being a college student working a part time job I'm only limited to buying a box of 50. I still need to buy more for my 12 gauge, as for my hunting rifle, it's pretty difficult to find .260 shells. Looking into buying a .270 before next deer season so I can keep more than 1-2 boxes of ammo in the gun cabinet. So far from being "set" with a stockpile of ammo, but hopefully I can at least feed myself and my family with a dozen arrows and my bow incase I ever run out of ammo (pray that this doesn't happen)


This is the way I started - one box at a time. Occasionally I could afford a hundred dollars worth of military surplus for the appropriate rifles. I have found that a good time to pick up a hunting rifle is right AFTER deer season, when BillyBob thinks the reason he missed that 8 point buck is because he needs a better rifle.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> ..........or the "10,000 minimum" that crazy folks have...


:lol::lol::lol:

(Maniacal Laughter erupts from Slippy as he sits in his "special hidden room" sifting through piles and piles of glistening rounds and letting them slip magically through his fingers...counting and counting...)


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I figure I'm about 15,000 rounds short of being in good shape on the ammo count, but I am always looking for a deal. As far a actual guns If the price is good I will get one, but I don't buy guns just to have more guns. All I really need is something in the long range area, say 400 yards plus but then I'm no longer what you could consider a sniper either.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If you know how many rounds of each caliber/gauge you have, broken down into the various subsets (grain weight, HP, JSP, FMJ, birdshot, buckshot, etc) without doing a written inventory you don't have enough.
I try to do one each October to discover any "holes" in my backstock.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

My wife just shipped my ammo stash that I had in Texas. God Bless Texas, and my wife

We inventoried everything and stocked it into the gun vault

5.56 - 20k rounds. 
7.62 - 5k rounds - sad thing is I no longer have a .308 battle rifle. Used to have a damn good L1A1, I have the lower group just need to find an upper assembly, or get an M1A
.45ACP - 5k rounds
.40S&W - 2.5k rounds
9mm - 5k rounds
12 ga - 1k rounds of mixed bird, buckshot and slugs
.300 Rem Ultra Mag - 250 rounds and reloader for this odd round
.30-30 - 250 rounds (no firearm - maybe can use in trade later)
.303 British - was for my step son (who does not live with us) and his Enfield. - 1k rounds

I should be set


----------



## cgilbert (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks rice paddy daddy I'll be sure to look for a pissed off ******* after hunting season and try to buy his "pos" rifle that probably doesn't have a thing wrong with it for way cheaper than at a gun store. Thanks for the advice


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Deebo said:


> And I really wanna build or just buy an Ar, just because dammit


Dam Legos


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Dam Legos


Built this about a year ago - 6.8 SPC II - I didn't have much in the way of ammo for this one. I think I had about 200 rounds or so. This is my one need, but dammit, I am trying to do a wide body conversion on my Corvette.





The Vette - prior to the wide body depending on whether SWMBO says OK.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TxBorderCop said:


> My wife just shipped my ammo stash that I had in Texas. God Bless Texas, and my wife
> 
> We inventoried everything and stocked it into the gun vault
> 
> ...


::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::

(More maniacal laughter from Slippy with a nod of respect to TXBorderCop!)

Sir, looks like its time to buy that Winchester Model 94 in .30-30 and get that hole in your arsenal up to code!
Model 94 Short Rifle, -- Winchester Repeating Arms -- Product Model


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

TxBorderCop said:


> My wife just shipped my ammo stash that I had in Texas. God Bless Texas, and my wife
> 
> We inventoried everything and stocked it into the gun vault
> 
> ...


Wooooooow...Nice.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have had a good 4G plan in place since shortly after 9/11. 4G = Gas, Guns, Grub, Gallons (water). Long and short term food, Berkey filters + plenty stored. .308 and 5.56 my main rifles
and I have a thing for Mosins so I have 6 M-44's and 91/30's. Mainly 9MM and 45ACP for handguns and some 10MM. I do stock other calibers I don't have but can trade or barter when/if necessary.
What does look funny is looking at what I think is toilet paper for 3 for a year and a half I have downstairs, it is quite a sight, LOL


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Will be getting a semi-auto 7.62 (.308) when I move to a freer state this year. Other than that, pretty much set.
Oh, always looking for good ammo deals! Just picked up another 500 rounds of .45! 
Again, after we move as ammo is heavy and we have lots!! 9mm, .45, 5.56/.223, .38 & .357 (for lever-action rifle), 7.62/.308,12ga...

Currently have a bolt action .308 as I didn't want to deal with the bullet button issue in Kommiefornia...it will do, for now


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

TxBorderCop said:


> My wife just shipped my ammo stash that I had in Texas. God Bless Texas, and my wife
> 
> We inventoried everything and stocked it into the gun vault
> 
> ...


How does when ship that much ammo? Is there a special procedure? I imagine because of potential legal problems you would have to have some sort of specialized company to deliver it?

And why did you have all that in TX, use to live there or something?

Sorry just curious.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

mcangus said:


> How does when ship that much ammo? Is there a special procedure? I imagine because of potential legal problems you would have to have some sort of specialized company to deliver it?
> 
> And why did you have all that in TX, use to live there or something?
> 
> Sorry just curious.


Lived there for many years. Used FedEx and shipped everything ORM-D. Look up ammo shipping on the ATFD website. Follow everything exactly and you are golden.


----------



## Eaglewarrior (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm sitting pretty good with my guns and ammo. 

5.56x45 - 4500 rounds
7.5x55 - 1100 rounds
.30-30 - 750 rounds
8mm - 1450 rounds
7.62x54r - 1300 rounds
.17HMR - 650 rounds
9mm - 2300 rounds
.45ACP- 2900 rounds

I always pick up ammo when I can. Takes time and money and patience to stock up, but training is always a must.


----------



## Reloader (Nov 10, 2012)

I have been reloading off and on since I was about 12 years old. Prior to the 2008 elections I stashed away quite a bit of reloading supplies, .22LR and surplus ammo, enough to where I probably will never run low on anything I shoot. However, I still purchase magazines, .22 and other accessories on a monthly basis in preparation for the next election/catastrophe and the prudent person should be doing the same.


----------

